# Linux-Spiele im 2 Monitor-Betrieb?



## acu (3. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem: ich benutze Linux im 2-Monitor-Betrieb (wobei der zweite Monitor als Erweiterung für den ersten Monitor benutzt wird, also kein DualView). Wenn ich jetzt ein Spiel, welches bei Suse installiert ist (zb.: X-Moto), start wird dieses Spiel in der Mitte der beiden Monitore angezeigt, d.h.: ich sehe auf dem ersten Monitor die linke Hälfte und auf dem zweichen Moni. die rechte Hälfe. Wie kann ich nun das Spiel nur auf einem Monitor darstellen lassen? (Leider bietet Google scheinbar auch keine Hilfe.)

- Ich habe eine Geforce 6800GS PCI Express (ein Monitor am VGA, den anderen am DVI)
- Ich benutze Suse 10.2
- Der aktuelle Nvidia GFX-Treiber für Linux ist installiert

so long,
acu


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Mai 2007)

Altes Problem, einfache Lösung:
Erweitere die »Modes« in der X-Konfiguration.
Das geht am einfachsten mit dem Nvidia-Settings Tool.
Du legst einen neuen Modus an, der den zweiten Bildschirm einfach deaktiviert. Du kannst dann vor dem Spielen den Auflösungsmodus wechseln und das Spiel starten, es wird dann nur auf dem einen Monitor angezeigt.

Theoretisch sollte das ungefähr so aussehen:

```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +1280+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024 +0+0; DFP-0: NULL, DFP-1: 1280x1024 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Ich teile mal auf:
*Option* -  Selbsterklärend, oder?
*"metamodes"* - beginne Metamodes angaben
*"DFP-0: 1280x1024 +1280+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024 +0+0;* - Monitor 1 und Monitor 2 mit jeweils 1280x1024 Pixeln
*DFP-0: NULL, DFP-1: 1280x1024 +0+0"* - Monitor 1 ist aus und Monitor 2 läuft auf 1280x1024

Habe es jetzt nicht getestet, aber es sollte so funktionieren.


----------

